# Looking for rescue in VT, NY, NH



## JaneB (Nov 13, 2006)

I am looking for a quiet GSD, preferably female, to eventually become a therapy dog. I lost my Maxine, adopted thru this site, in Feburary. She came to work with me every day for five years. I am a psychotherapist. Please keep me in mind if you know of something. I have one younger male at home, working lines and too active for that job. I am located in southern VT,

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Adoption
New England German Shepherd Rescue

Erik is in East Smithfield PA (listed in Non Urgent), 9 years old.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you like whites, Echo dogs is a super organization.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also brightstar gsd in ny


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

holland said:


> There is also brightstar gsd in ny


Brightstar GSD is a good one. Big Dogs Big Hearts often has GSD's too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Dogs, Big Hearts - Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY
Central NY GSD rescue - German Shepherd Rescue of Central New York, Inc
There are currently 6 GSDs in Griffin Pond Animal Shelter


----------

